#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Script para gerenciar usuários e pastas

## lfernandosg

queria a ajuda de vcs para criar um script para gerenciar/criar/apagar usuários da seguinte forma:


1)ao rodar o script ele iria perguntar o nome do usuário:
Qual o nome do usuário: teste (exemplo )

com isso sairia o comando: adduser --home /home/ftp/teste(/upload e /download) --shell /bin/false --no-create-home teste

depois daria o comando : chown -R teste:teste /home/ftp/teste/upload

e uma opção para remover.


desde já agradeço.

----------


## orionstation

> queria a ajuda de vcs para criar um script para gerenciar/criar/apagar usuários da seguinte forma:
> 
> 
> 1)ao rodar o script ele iria perguntar o nome do usuário:
> Qual o nome do usuário: teste (exemplo )
> 
> com isso sairia o comando: adduser --home /home/ftp/teste(/upload e /download) --shell /bin/false --no-create-home teste
> 
> depois daria o comando : chown -R teste:teste /home/ftp/teste/upload
> ...


Você quer um script pronto ou ajuda pra montar um script ?

----------


## lfernandosg

não entendo do scripts então com base no que passei queria um pronto ou pelo menos que me dessem as dicas dos comandos.

----------


## mandrak66

confesso que eu tambem queria...
valewww

----------


## wmaierbr

segue script, espero que seja util:
--------------INICIO SCRIPT-----------------------------
#!/bin/sh
ADDUSER='/usr/sbin/useradd'
MKDIR='/bin/mkdir'
CHOWN='/bin/chown'
erroUsuarioExiste(){
echo "Ja existe usuario com nome $USUARIO"
echo "Favor informar outro nome para usuario"
sleep 3
menu
}
menu(){
clear
echo "|Script para criacao de usuario ftp"
echo "|"
echo "|Digite a opcao: 1 - Criar Novo Usuario"
echo "| 2 - finaliza script"
read OPCAO
[ "$OPCAO" == '1' ] && criaUsuario
[ "$OPCAO" == '2' ] && exit 0
echo Opcao invalida - tente novamente
sleep 1
menu
}
criaUsuario(){
echo Criacao de novo usuario
echo Digite o nome
read USUARIO
[ ! "$(grep '^'"$USUARIO"':' /etc/passwd)" == '' ] && erroUsuarioExiste
echo Digite a senha
read SENHA
$MKDIR -p /home/ftp/$USUARIO/upload
$MKDIR -p /home/ftp/$USUARIO/download
$ADDUSER -d /home/ftp/$USUARIO -g ftp --shell /bin/false -p $SENHA $USUARIO
$CHOWN -R $USUARIO:ftp /home/ftp/$USUARIO
echo Usuario $USUARIO Criado
sleep 1
menu
}
#verifica se existe grupo ftp, e cria caso nao exista
[ "$(grep ^ftp: /etc/group)" == '' ] && /usr/sbin/groupadd ftp
menu
--------------FINAL SCRIPT-----------------------------

----------


## kabixi

> segue script, espero que seja util:
> --------------INICIO SCRIPT-----------------------------
> #!/bin/sh
> ADDUSER='/usr/sbin/useradd'
> MKDIR='/bin/mkdir'
> CHOWN='/bin/chown'
> erroUsuarioExiste(){
> echo "Ja existe usuario com nome $USUARIO"
> echo "Favor informar outro nome para usuario"
> ...


 

***Me Desculpe mais aonde eu uso esse script... eu vii esse topico e me enteressei mais fique boiando...

----------


## wmaierbr

> ***Me Desculpe mais aonde eu uso esse script... eu vii esse topico e me enteressei mais fique boiando...


 
Não entendi sua citação, eh um script simples que atende o tópico colocado pelo Ver Perfil: lfernandosg ,https://under-linux.org/f125565-scri...arios-e-pastas ou seja criar usuarios linux para ftp e criar as pastas /home/ftp/USER/donwload e upload. 
qual é sua dúvida ao certo?

----------


## kabixi

> Não entendi sua citação, eh um script simples que atende o tópico colocado pelo Ver Perfil: lfernandosg ,Script para gerenciar usuários e pastas ou seja criar usuarios linux para ftp e criar as pastas /home/ftp/USER/donwload e upload. 
> qual é sua dúvida ao certo?


 
obrigado. ja entendi o que tava dizendo ai.

----------


## lfernandosg

kabixi,

vou testar seu script e retorno aqui.

----------


## lfernandosg

desculpe a demora...é o seguinte o script instala tudo certinho as pastas e etc..mas quando vou logar dá login incorreto...o que pode ser?testei com tres usuários.

----------


## lfernandosg

esqueci...lembro que se eu der o comando no terminal:


adduser --home /home/ftp/teste --shell /bin/false --no-create-home teste


e vai normal.

----------

